# Lang Lang Performs on SiriusXM



## SiriusXMDrew

Hear virtuoso pianist Lang Lang play Beethoven, Chopin and Albeniz this week on SiriusXM’s Symphony Hall, channel 76. Lang Lang will play a piece from one artist each evening at 7pm ET this Wednesday 7/27 – Friday 7/29. If you miss a performance, you can catch all 3 again on Saturday 7/30 at 1pm ET. Get a free 7-day online trial of SiriusXM. Visit siriusxm.com/freetrial for details.


----------

